# Painting ideas to achieve stripped rim



## Nick-theCut (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's the project.
I'm starting with these P-35's (rounded profile)



I want to create this paint scheme



Masking tape?  What would you guys do to get a clean line?


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 4, 2012)

I would paint the whole rim the middle color, then mask it out and paint the outer color.  Auto masking tape should do it, just get width needed.  May want to add a pinstripe between the 2 colors on either side.  Those should be sweet Nick.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 4, 2012)

*First...*

You gotta un lace the rim to a bare hoop

Sand it smooth.

Its way easy.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 4, 2012)

You can get Fine Line masking tape at your local Hobby Shop or Craft Store.


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nick,

I'm about to do the same thing, though on fenders.  I have been reading and researching this for some time and talking to some pros. 

My solution is to paint everything the color of the stripe.  Then after a good dry, pencil in the lines.  Once those are perfect, mask the pencil lines with fine line tape (they make many widths), and then spray the top coat color.  After about 15-20 min, remove the mask and clear coat if desired.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok I'll do the red 1st, then the black... Good news I haven't received the rim in the mail yet, so no need to unlace 

Rattlecan paint preference? Finish?  The rest of the bike is original patina'd paint.  Want them to have some sort of cohesive look.  Thanks Gary, magic rat, and Buster.
Chime on in anyone else with experience


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 4, 2012)

Buster is right, is works great for any painting where two colors are used (stripes on wheels/fenders or darts on fenders etc). The only thing to watch is take the tape off as soon as possible after the paint will no longer 'bleed' - this will make the 'line' soften a little where the tape was (the tape line will not be as 'sharp' to the touch).


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 4, 2012)

Great tip with the tape !


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 5, 2012)

I dunno if this will help...but Ive done it with Chrome Rims with good results...(painted a red center)

Paint the rim with your sidewall color choice.Let it dry real good.

Mask the sidewall with 3M blue masking tape.You dont have to be careful...just cover it all'

Trim ithe tape at a 45 dwgree angle to the drop with a single edge sharp razor blade.

Spray the center.

Remove the tape...DONE


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 5, 2012)

*How to avoid paint bleed*

one way is to cut the tapes edge once it is on or the method home painters do is this: Paint the color you are masking first (of coarse) then apply the masking tape, the (here is the trick) paint the edge of the tape with the color your masking. That way all your paint bleed will be the color your masked and you wont see the bleed. Once that is dry apply the second color and pull tape off at a 180degee, not straight up. This works great on the paint work I have done on bikes and homes. Use a good smooth tape for the bike stuff. Most good 6-10 dollar spray paint works good enough, once painted let it dry for a while (week) before lacing.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 5, 2012)

I am not a painter, but rather than spend hours messing with masking tape I would start with the rim painted the outside color.  Then define the edges of the inside stripe with a Beugler striper and fill in the rest of the center with a brush.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 5, 2012)

The buegler stripper isn't as easy as I hoped it would of been on a round surface. Used it to strip some 50's JC Higgins rims... You would of thought I had Parkinson's, and I consider myself an artist.  Lots of practice needed, in my opinion.  Flat surface may be another story.  Have you used it on rims?


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fenders Done!  Via my technique (and that of my trusty paint shop) I think they came out okay.  It's tough to obtain a perfectly straight line, but the Fine Line worked perfect with ZERO bleed under.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 5, 2012)

*Tape*

When you use the tape to make lines pull a long piece of tape out and hanging onto the roll and not touching the tape pull it tight and lay iit on. Then once in position press it firm. If you try to do short sections your more likely to get waves. Here's my first attempt at making paint lines.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 5, 2012)

I like my Beugler striper! It does  take some practice, and on round parts like fenders and rims it helps to have jig like the one in the Columbia movie- it shows up at about 3 minutes and 15 seconds:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPLRF5F5SZY
If I'm striping rims I'll add the stripes after the wheel is built and supported in a truing stand, and for fenders I'll put them on an old wheel and tire in the truing stand.  For a central stripe I'm thinking of using a modified sit-n-spin:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3812897
as a turntable.  Cut off the center tower, add three arms with screws or sliding clamps to hold the rim and stripe away! Sit-n-spins are always out on the curb or in thrift stores and are surprisingly well built. I haven't done this yet but I think it will work.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 5, 2012)

Seriously, I love the creative approach to getting a str8 line.  Truely dedicated to the resto process.  Thanks everyone for your advice and technique ideas.  
With patience, we will see what I can do with the good advice supplied.  Thanks


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 6, 2012)

*Now Im Confused...*

...again

Hey Nick,Do you want to do a PINSTIPE on your rims?

Thats quick and easy...

Mount the rim in a fork mounted to a vice.

Spin the rim real fast then apply the pinstripe with a long haired pinstriper brush.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 6, 2012)

*Easy way to pinstripe fenders...*

...mount a front fork with an inflated rim/tire in a vice...

Lay the fender over the tire.

Spin the tire as you hold the brush with the Patience of a Saint.

Thats about the way the factory did it.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 20, 2012)

I really like your idea of spinning the wheel ( as long as the wheel spins true )  and use a pin striping brush.
However not looking for pinstripes.

Here's what I done so far.
1st: sanded the rim
2nd: primer
3rd: applied red all over
4th: masked off the center with a .75" blue masking tape.  I centered the tape to the holes, then gently smoothed the edges down.
Here's where it's at.  The black goes on tomorrow.


----------



## pgroah (Aug 21, 2012)

*stripes*

Paint the rim.
use fineline tape in a width that is equal to the distance you want the stripe from the edge minus 1/8 inch this will give you a reference to the edge.
Apply finesse pinstriping tape to the edge of the reference tape.
use one shot striping paint thinned with a striping brush.
remove all tape before paint fully dries.
You may knock off edges with 1000 grit and buff or clear coat.
that is what I have done.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 22, 2012)

Well the black went on-



My buddy made a make shift stand with a little wood and glue, kinda creating a book end squeeze.  It worked well, keeping the rim off the ground.


I hung them up in the garage and peeled the masking tape off.


I'm pretty happy with the results so far.
Gonna let it cure then lace it up.
Thanks for the great advice


Very clean, str8 line.  I'll post it laced up with tires


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I like it.  Paint, mask, paint, peel...tried and true!  Good job!


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 22, 2012)

They look great Nick, nice job!!!!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I have issues with the paint looking so fresh and the rest of the bike having 85 years of age... 
Can't wait to put this bike together, gonna be my go to rider.  I hope the model A allows me to stop  At least it will look good,  I think I'm partially looney.


----------

